# Do you believe in aliens?



## Alex221 (Aug 3, 2012)

So i just think it's stupid/ignorant when people think that extra-terrestrials aren't real. There's many planets and galaxys out there that have yet to be discovered so there has to be other intelligent life forms out there right? There are many government officials and ex-military people that have directly or indirectly stated that aliens are real and that they have visited us. How do you explain ancient drawings depicting spacemen and ufos such as this:












It looks to me as if there's future aircraft in this hieroglyphics pic. Maybe they visited us in the past to help us in some way or to push us in the right direction. What do you think??? If you have any stories of sightings and such please do tell.
[yt]RjGYSGbAEUM[/yt]​These pictures were taken on July 26,1952 in Washington D.C..​




This picture was taken on July 19,1952 as a cigar shaped ufo flew over Puerto Maldonado,Peru at 4:30 PM​


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 3, 2012)

FOR FUCKS SAKE STOP USING THE TERM "U.F.O" FOR ALIEN SPACECRAFTS!
JUST CALL THEM ALIENS OR EXTRA-TERRESTRIALS.


----------



## emigre (Aug 3, 2012)

The chaps behind the ancient drawings were high on some sort of substance?

EDIT: And what Alan said. Cause he's right.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe there real, since the aliens helped the egyptians build the pyramids from top to bottom I think or the other way around, I got that off the history channel .


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 3, 2012)

Penis men are real. I can find hundreds of people who say the same vague thing, and then I can show you hundreds of "ancient" drawings depicting penis men.

See what I did there? I'm not saying the _possibility_ of aliens is 0, I'm saying that until we have universal proof that aliens exists (ie credible video/photo evidence or they can just come down and say "Sup" once or twice, whatever) then you can't just say they ARE real. But again, the possibility that there is other intelligent life in our universe is quite high.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2012)

I always have difficutly with this arguement. 

The most logical step here this. Because we have no "evidence" its easier and more logical for me to pose this question. 
"do the grains of sand in the universe number odd or even? There is no way to tell. In this case my answer isnt "odd" or "even" because i cant know. There is no way for me to ever know that. 
so yo suspend judgement. And you have to acknowledge that both realities are true. So for me, and those of you with logical minds, i think that is the way to go.

Personally though? I mean every star has a habitable zone. And most stars have planets surrounding them. 
For there to be carbon based life out there... I think its possible. I would like it to be true. 
Now to make the odds a bit more interesting, lets throw in the idea that life could be based off of other elements... not just carbon like we know. Life forms that dont require water oxygen etc. 

Now to your question. UFOs? Unidentified Flying Objects themselves in the legalistic form certainly exist. Because i seen a shiny spec in the sky doenst make it an alien though, It could be a plane helicopter... whatever. 

I find it harder to believe that we have been visited by Aliens. Especially Intelligent ones. I could see us finding an animalistic kind somewhere, but not intelligent like us.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Penis men are real. I can find hundreds of people who say the same vague thing, and then I can show you hundreds of "ancient" drawings depicting penis men.
> 
> See what I did there? I'm not saying the _possibility_ of aliens is 0, I'm saying that until we have universal proof that aliens exists (ie credible video/photo evidence or they can just come down and say "Sup" once or twice, whatever) then you can't just say they ARE real. But again, the possibility that there is other intelligent life in our universe is quite high.


i believe penis men are real as well.... i might have one hiding in my pants- see what i did there?

there are pictures of ufos taken back when it was damn near impossible to alter/edit photos. just sayin


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2012)

It's a vast universe, who knows what's out there.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 3, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Penis men are real. I can find hundreds of people who say the same vague thing, and then I can show you hundreds of "ancient" drawings depicting penis men.
> ...


So? Does that mean aliens? No. UFOs can be _any_ unidentifiable flying object. It could be some kind of early airplane or a flying penis man or something.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lots of people believe in God
So I don't think it's odd if there are people start believing we are not alone in this galaxy.

as in UFO form, that's just another transportation device

Hey we had Rockets & stuff. We had UFO according to them.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...


No it doesn't mean aliens,it could have been any unidentifiable flying object or it could have been penis men,who knows?


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I always have difficutly with this arguement.
> 
> The most logical step here this. Because we have no "evidence" its easier and more logical for me to pose this question.
> "do the grains of sand in the universe number odd or even? There is no way to tell. In this case my answer isnt "odd" or "even" because i cant know. There is no way for me to ever know that.
> ...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2012)

If you seriously think that aliens helped us build the pyramids you have some serious thinking to do. lol


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> If you seriously think that aliens helped us build the pyramids you have some serious thinking to do. lol


This is what they said on the history channel plus they showed old alien pics thats why I think there real, I'm about to search for the video and post it on here if I can find it.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> If you seriously think that aliens helped us build the pyramids you have some serious thinking to do. lol


So what about the statues over at easter island?,how were people back then able to build such a thing and move it or raise it up? please tell us sensei bortzanator


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got almost every History Channel Special, let me see if I can find the one he's talking about.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 3, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > If you seriously think that aliens helped us build the pyramids you have some serious thinking to do. lol
> ...


i believe you are looking for a video from the show ancient aliens,am i correct? now go to my original post and see the video i posted.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > If you seriously think that aliens helped us build the pyramids you have some serious thinking to do. lol
> ...


Well you have a point, you cant show anything on tv without it being real...


Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 3, 2012)

Seems appropriate


----------



## niklakis (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't belive in ufo's or things like that. I belive that we can't be alone and there must be something else out there. Smarter than us, dumper than us, who knows?


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe there do, in fact, exist flying objects that eyewitnesses were unable to identify.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I've got almost every History Channel Special, let me see if I can find the one he's talking about.


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> So what about the statues over at easter island?,how were people back then able to build such a thing and move it or raise it up?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpNuh-J5IgE[/youtube]


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > If you seriously think that aliens helped us build the pyramids you have some serious thinking to do. lol
> ...


Holy shit are you guys for real? 
For 1. Egyptions were an extremely advanced society and nation. They lived at the heart, the breadbasket to the middle east. 
they werent like the wandering nomads and other "tribes" and people. They had established living, water, food, shelter. They had fish, livestock, markets, ships, farming, science, and other things that wandering people could never do because they couldnt get out of the 3 basic needs. Like how 1st class nations live, we have time for science, art, and technology. 

On top of the Egyptians being exceptionally far ahead of the world in EVERYTHING, they also had a massive nation of jews under their thumb. 
When Joseph was Pharaoh, they were part of the "outsider" kings that ruled Egypt for about 500 years. As time when on, the nation of Josephs ansestory grew and grew. The throne was take over by true blood Egyptians again and they feared the growing outsiders. So they enslaved them. Made them live i dirt. Put them to work...

With the mass resources at Egypts disposial, the raw man power, and cunning of the engineers and artisans (architects), the pyramids were born. 
Also they had a very very good understanding of the stars.The three biggest pyramids are aligned with Orion's belt. 

The easter islands heads? simple lever rope and pully system. sheesh.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


lol i just wanted to see if you could up your claims,i wasn't serious about the easter island thing.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes i can imagine UFO's existing, but that doesn't mean i believe alien's are flying these UFO's


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Alex221 said:
> ...


Yeah ok

lol_i_troll_u.jpg


----------



## Fat D (Aug 3, 2012)

UFOs exist most certainly. Intelligent alien life probably exists as well. But as for those UFOs being alien spacecraft... bovine feces.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 3, 2012)

Dude, totally believe in them. Don`t you guys know of Xenu. He must have used some sort of UFO to get to earth 






(I really hope there is no Scientologist I could have offended here  )


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 3, 2012)

You're asking if I believe in something that factually exists? UFOs exist. Its not exactly a secret conspiracy. Its just 99% of them end up identified.

As for the Alien life thing. I believe that there is alien life out there because if there isn't its an awful waste of space. Any alien life faces the same problems that we have though: Finding other intelligent life. I don't think there are any visiting us right now. We'd have gotten more than blurry far away photos if they had been (e.g. NASA space probes would have detected something)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 3, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> We'd have gotten more than blurry far away photos if they had been (e.g. NASA space probes would have detected something)


BUT BUT *INSERT GOVERNMENT CONSPIRACY HERE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!ONEONE!!!!!!!!1111!!!!


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



*BortzANATOR  I heard everything you said, But I already know they were a way more advanced society than us right now, and if we lived in the past without toys, games and other stuff we would be just like them, but everybody needed help by someone and I'm talking about egyptians and aliens lol. there are millions or billions of planets that we haven't discovered yet, and I know for sure that someone wouldn't created them all without life or a sign of a Intelligent creature or the any race! (and yes im talking about **egyptians)** egyptians** to contact them, and help them**, but until I hear a sciencetist or someone say there isn't any aliens that when I will I believe, and I'm sorry if you think I'm kid crazy or something lol, but I have to stick from I was raised on watching or hearing from someone that said aliens are real, and they have pics, and I  know there are millions of people just like me say aliens are real, But I will search about what you said about** egyptians** and other stuff in this post, and study it.*


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 3, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Alex221 said:
> ...


why did you edit your original post? it was pure boss lol


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


I just put it back up, I had to fix it


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe in extraterrestrial life.
I do not believe we've had any contact with extraterrestrial life...yet.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't _believe _in extra-terrestrial life but I think it's entirely likely given the frankly absurd size of the universe.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok I think we all agree here that aliens have to be real.
The universe is just too big and in the small part of it that we have observed we have seen numerous planets where there could be life.

I don't think those ufo's we're seeing are flown by those aliens though.
The chance of life is seriously bigger compared to the chance of intelligent life, so I guess we are lucky bastards.
At the rate our technology is developing and the rate we are destroying the Earth, I'd say we will exterminate ourself long before we will have spaceships that can take us far enough.

Also we have seen so many different ufo's that I just find it hard to believe anymore. I might have been a believer if it would have been just 1 or 2 kinds, but it's a different one every time.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know, basically 'UFO's' are a method for 'transportation for the aliens', Aliens are not real, nor it was proven by NASA, or any other scientist. 2 years ago, the stupid media had said that a boy was playing hide and seek with a few neighbors outside, and the kid was trapped in a 'UFO', there was something that looked like a 'UFO' and it was flying everywhere in that area, 12 hours later, it appears that they caught the 'UFO' and there was no kid in there, the kid was in the garage. Therefore, that thing can be something else, cause it was shaped as a toy, and it was big, so people thought it was one, although i don't believe, and the media is starting to be really stupid and some points.
I do NOT believe in 'UFOs'


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Alex221 said:
> ...


Fuck this shit yo. I have better things to do than argue with a 15 year old. Im going to play Mario Kart 7.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


Ok I hear you, but I Wasn't trying argue with a 22 year old, and I wasn't trying to make you mad if I did my bad, and it wasn't my attention to, I was just saying how I feel about a certain situation since there are millions and billions of planets around the universe (Sigh) Nvm It's not even worth talking to someone that don't get it, I'm about to play Thug1.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 3, 2012)

I do believe that most UFOs are just prototype vehicles/ballistic weapons from US/Russian/Chinese government.

Do alien exist? The thought entices me, and while it's a fact that the universe is SO damned big to house various sentient entities around the world, I'm not sure that they've contacted us, or spied us in any way yet.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 3, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> with a 22 year old, and I wasn't trying to make you mad if I did my bad, and it wasn't my attention to, I was just saying how I feel about a certain situation since there are millions and billions of planets around the universe (Sigh) Nvm It's not even worth talking to someone that don't get it, I'm about to play Thug1.


So you feel that since there are billions of planets in the cosmos the Egyptians must have had help building the pyramids? Your post is the most confusing mess I've seen in a while...


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 3, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > with a 22 year old, and I wasn't trying to make you mad if I did my bad, and it wasn't my attention to, I was just saying how I feel about a certain situation since there are millions and billions of planets around the universe (Sigh) Nvm It's not even worth talking to someone that don't get it, I'm about to play Thug1.
> ...


I meant millions or billions we don't know for sure yet and all I said was all these planets that we haven't discovered and the *egyptians *might had got contact with certain planets with aliens, and my fault if you don't under stand, and confused from what I was saying, If we we're talking in person it would be way much easier cuz it's kinda hard for me to post stuff on here  .


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 3, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > SixSenseEagle said:
> ...



You were right the first time with billions, i understood what you was trying to say, but i don't agree with your view concerning the Egyptians.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 3, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> > SixSenseEagle said:
> ...


Where is your evidence for the egyptians contacting any aliens? HOW would they have contacted them? Surely there would have been legends passed down of the beings coming from within flying buildings?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 3, 2012)

Of course I believe in UFOs. There was one in a conference once. But once it was identified, we realized it was a flying penis 

It would be silly to think there isn't intelligent life outside of Earth. And a waste of space if there weren't, really.

Now, if Gahars had made this thread, I don't think it would have been shitty like it is. People would actually have a nice, intelligent thread and not... this.

I know this because Gahars is really Neil deGrasse Tyson.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Now, if Gahars had made this thread, I don't think it would have been shitty like it is. People would actually have a nice, intelligent thread and not... this.
> 
> I know this because Gahars is really Neil deGrasse Tyson.


Lol sorry about my edicate.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 4, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Jamstruth said:
> ...


This is all I know this was the video I seen long ago on tv, and they said at the very end of the show they use some-thing to contact the aliens on tv , but I can't find what they said at the end on the tv or youtube this is all I know I didn't want to start nothing this was just my own opinion I didn't mean for anyone to take personally I just wanted to state what I heard long ago.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 4, 2012)

I think [member='TaeWong'] is "living" proof of our contact with aliens. He had to be programmed on advanced, alien technology. I mean what other bot can read captchas?


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 4, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Jamstruth said:
> ...


There are legends exactly like that, only they're known as mythology about gods and deities. To quote Clarke, any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 4, 2012)

ANcient Aliens.... -_-
These guys don't give our ancestors a lot of credit. I can fully accept Mayans figuring this stuff out on their own. The Baghdad Battery? They probably didn't have a clue how it worked all they new was that it plated metal.
How was this knowledge lost? Cultures grow and die, and with them so does their knowledge. The ancient world wasn't as connected as ours. A known fact in South America (e.g. that the earth revolves around the sun) will never reach Europe or even North America.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 4, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> ANcient Aliens.... -_-
> These guys don't give our ancestors a lot of credit. I can fully accept Mayans figuring this stuff out on their own. The Baghdad Battery? They probably didn't have a clue how it worked all they new was that it plated metal.
> How was this knowledge lost? Cultures grow and die, and with them so does their knowledge. The ancient world wasn't as connected as ours. A known fact in South America (e.g. that the earth revolves around the sun) will never reach Europe or even North America.


And then there are situations like where Europeans conquering the new world and burned every native american book they could find because they contained "pagan" or "heathen" teachings. Knowledge gets eliminated pretty easily.

Seriously, though, if they were that involved in society anciently, they would still be around. If they wanted to invade us, we'd all be dead already.


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 4, 2012)

I really really want there to be aliens out there in the wide universe. It would be super depressing if the only intelligence in the universe was what passes for intelligence here on Earth. The universe is too huge and awesome for us to be alone. Plus I want there to be hot alien babes out there (and yes I know, it is hugely unlikely that they would be "compatible", but let me dream  ).

Is anyone here familiar with the Fermi paradox? Basically it states that the universe is so big and old and weird that statistically there should be intelligent life out there somewhere, but if there were we should have observed signs that we are not alone or made contact with them by now. We should be able to see structures or ships or some indicators that someone else is out there, but clearly we haven't. Kind of a bummer theory, really.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 4, 2012)

I believe in many things, aliens, ghosts, extra-dimensional beings, time travel you name it. Now why aliens or extra-dimensional beings would be visiting us is a whole different level of thought....

Might just be to get a good laugh.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 4, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Might just be to get a good laugh.


That's it !!!!
They're tourists
and we're living in some sort of galactic national park that can't be interacted with ... yeah.


----------



## Bean_BR (Aug 4, 2012)

as I said before, UFOs can be anything, even ...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > Might just be to get a good laugh.
> ...



Well we do the same types of things with animals. Logically it would fit that we would probably be put into the same category by a culture who could be billions of years old and have tech that we haven't even dreamed of yet.

Maybe earth is "reserved" for observation because its inhabitants have some potential to one day become sentient, maybe.... 

Either that or they just want to keep an eye on us in case we get unruly.


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, skeptics of the ancient aliens theory should seriously watch that video SixSenseEagle embedded. I'm not sure that I fully subscribe to the idea that aliens built the pyramids but there is a whole lot of weirdness surrounding the Egyptian pyramids. For instance, supposedly they were constructed in 10-20 years. Even with the slave labor provided by the Hebrews that seems like an incredibly short amount of time for such a massive undertaking. Even with our modern science and construction equipment that would be quite the time crunch.

And have you ever seen what the interior of the pyramid looks like? Here:





Doesn't that seem odd? Why would they build it like that? It's an inefficient use of space not to mention much harder to build. Some of those hallways are so short that you have to stoop over or even crawl to get through them, then they open up into these big(ish) chambers. I feel reasonably confident saying that there are no other structures in the world laid out like this. It doesn't look like it was designed by humans, we wouldn't put it together like this. Seriously, watch that video. Yeah I know, Ancient Aliens isn't exactly the most scholarly source but they raise a lot of good points, even if they immediately jump to the conclusion that it *must *have been aliens.

My favorite out-there theory is the one put forth by engineer Christopher Dunn, that the Giza pyramid was in fact a huge power plant running on a massive chemical reaction. He wrote a whole book about it, I've been wanting to read it.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 4, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Either that or they just want to keep an eye on us in case we get unruly.


For anyone who's played Homeworld, (or seen Titan AE) maybe if we invent some spiffy spaceship technology and get out of our "cage" they'll just swoop in and eradicate the whole Earth's population with one fell blast.

We would know about this but it was the Mayans and the Aztecs who actually signed the "no-technology" treaty and some priest that came along with Cortez went and burned all the copies of that.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 4, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> Also, skeptics of the ancient aliens theory should seriously watch that video SixSenseEagle embedded. I'm not sure that I fully subscribe to the idea that aliens built the pyramids but there is a whole lot of weirdness surrounding the Egyptian pyramids. For instance, supposedly they were constructed in 10-20 years. Even with the slave labor provided by the Hebrews that seems like an incredibly short amount of time for such a massive undertaking. Even with our modern science and construction equipment that would be quite the time crunch.
> 
> And have you ever seen what the interior of the pyramid looks like? Here:
> 
> ...



When it comes to the Pyramids I subscribe to the theory that they are built very weird, and in accordance to the book of the dead (I have some pictures of it when it was on display at a museum near me why they call it a book.... it's actually a giant scroll like 16 feet long or something.) the entire structure is designed to aid the "God King" ascend into heaven or the after life what ever you want to call it. That is why it's laid out so weird, alignment to the stars and all that.  The time to build thing? Easy enough to explain, we waste vast amounts of time on modern construction doing things like safety and weekend.... Remove weekends alone and something that would take 12 years suddenly drops to under 10.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 4, 2012)

Does alien life exist somewhere? Considering the sheer size of the galaxy (let alone the universe), yeah, it's pretty probable. Do these alien visitor stories make a lick of sense? No, no, no, no, and no.

You're seriously trying to tell me that an alien species mastered the technology necessary to cross the vast gulf of space, landed on our planet, discovered early man, commanded legions of people to build stone pyramids in the middle of a desert/some funky statues/etc., and then just left with nary a goodbye or backward glance? What, did they just have some time to kill?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Does alien life exist somewhere? Considering the sheer size of the galaxy (let alone the universe), yeah, it's pretty probable. Do these alien visitor stories make a lick of sense? No, no, no, no, and no.
> 
> You're seriously trying to tell me that an alien species mastered the technology necessary to cross the vast gulf of space, landed on our planet, discovered early man, commanded legions of people to build stone pyramids in the middle of a desert/some funky statues/etc., and then just left with nary a goodbye or backward glance? What, did they just have some time to kill?



I agree, I don't think Aliens would bother with stone... it would be like Intel deciding to get its engineers to travel to the Amazon and command the local natives to build some stuff out of wood....


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 4, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> wafflebeard said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


It's just a really big burial mound. It's particularly big because the king before him made one, too, and he had to make it bigger. They didn't care about filling the extra space with rooms. It's just needed a couple of fairly good sized rooms to put some treasures, the dead king's body, and some other other ceremonial stuff. The rest is just to make it BIG. adding more rooms would just mean more work.


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 4, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> When it comes to the Pyramids I subscribe to the theory that they are built very weird, and in accordance to the book of the dead (I have some pictures of it when it was on display at a museum near me why they call it a book.... it's actually a giant scroll like 16 feet long or something.) the entire structure is designed to aid the "God King" ascend into heaven or the after life what ever you want to call it. That is why it's laid out so weird, alignment to the stars and all that.  The time to build thing? Easy enough to explain, we waste vast amounts of time on modern construction doing things like safety and weekend.... Remove weekends alone and something that would take 12 years suddenly drops to under 10.


That's interesting, I had never heard about the ascension theory. It certainly is a good explanation, probably better than "aliens did it" 

As far as the build time, I agree that getting rid of such silly trifles as "time off" and "safety precautions" and "workers' rights" would minimize construction time considerably, but some of the stones used in the pyramid's construction weighed upwards of five tons. First of all, cutting the stones like that is architecturally illogical (unless that too was prescribed in the Book of the Dead I suppose). And I've heard the accepted explanations for how they moved the stones but I'm sorry, I can't believe that they would be able to build the pyramids in 10-20 years using ropes and pulleys and wooden scaffolding to move 5-10 ton stone blocks. They may have been able to build the pyramids that way but I think it would take a hell of a lot longer. Just my uneducated opinion, mind.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 4, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to the Pyramids I subscribe to the theory that they are built very weird, and in accordance to the book of the dead (I have some pictures of it when it was on display at a museum near me why they call it a book.... it's actually a giant scroll like 16 feet long or something.) the entire structure is designed to aid the "God King" ascend into heaven or the after life what ever you want to call it. That is why it's laid out so weird, alignment to the stars and all that.  The time to build thing? Easy enough to explain, we waste vast amounts of time on modern construction doing things like safety and weekend.... Remove weekends alone and something that would take 12 years suddenly drops to under 10.
> ...



Here's just one article I came across after a minute on Google. It's a very interesting read.



Spoiler






> ...For centuries, people have theorized how the great pyramids were built. Some have suggested that they must have been constructed by extraterrestrials, while others believe the Egyptians possessed a technology that has been lost through the ages.
> 
> But the process of building pyramids, while complicated, was not as colossal an undertaking as many of us believe, Redford says. Estimates suggest that between 20,000 and 30,000 laborers were needed to build the Great Pyramid at Giza in less than 23 years. By comparison, Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris took almost 200 years to complete.
> 
> ...






*TL;DR:* It was a massive undertaking, sure, but it was still well within the realm of possibility for the Egyptians.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 4, 2012)

Of course I believe in UFO's.  They are sited all the time.  It's just an unidentified flying object.  That doesn't mean it's built by aliens (which I don't believe in).


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> wafflebeard said:
> 
> 
> > PsionicRoshambo said:
> ...


You're right, that was an interesting read. I'm still slightly skeptical but that article answered most of the questions I had. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wafflebeard (Aug 4, 2012)

When he talked about dolerite, the hard black stone used to cut the harder stones, all I could think about was Rudy Ray Moore.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Im glad Gahars came to straighten put all the nonsense im not intelligent enough to handle. But i cant imagine aliens coming to build the pyramids.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 4, 2012)

This vídeo is the answer



Well, maybe not  ..but if you got scared at some point, them something in you believes in ufos and stuff a bit  ...right?


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Im glad Gahars came to straighten put all the nonsense im not intelligent enough to handle. But i cant imagine aliens coming to build the pyramids.


Didn't you see StarGate? They're landing pads for space ships.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad Gahars came to straighten put all the nonsense im not intelligent enough to handle. But i cant imagine aliens coming to build the pyramids.
> ...


No i stay far away from anything futuristic sifi thats not animation.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't say that I do


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



Your in luck they also made it in an Animated flavor... lol I cannot vouch for how good or bad it is though....  

http://en.wikipedia....argate_Infinity

Edit: It must be really REALLY bad... I just checked one of the more popular torrent sites to see how popular it is. The thing has 4 seeds lol


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> I believe there real, since the aliens helped the egyptians build the pyramids from top to bottom I think or the other way around, I got that off the history channel .


They put big blocks on top of big blocks nothing special, I got that off the history channel just now


----------



## TheZander (Aug 4, 2012)

I believe in Unidentified Flying Aircraft's. All it takes it for me to look up in the sky and say "now what the hell is that thing" then bam, my U.F.O


----------



## takuyayagami (Aug 4, 2012)

I live in Puerto Rico and there's this place called El Yunque and is kinda like a area 51 people go in and never come back so I wouldn't be surprise if by the end of the year the president would say ohhh aliens exists and they are among us no shit Sherlock so let's hope they really come in peace


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope. Many different explanations to most of the so called sightings so far.

Until i see a shiny silver disc flying by in clear daylight abducting cattle, i'll stand by that belief


----------



## takuyayagami (Aug 4, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> Nope. Many different explanations to most of the so called sightings so far.
> 
> Until i see a shiny silver disc flying by in clear daylight abducting cattle, i'll stand by that belief


LOL for me it would be if they explain and sho us the area 51 thing


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Aliens are pretty much confirmed, There was one in England and they love tea. Fact!

[yt]26Ial5Gb2Pw[/yt]


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 4, 2012)

If I didn't, I'd really have to start wondering where all those anal probes come from...and what's in hotdogs.


----------



## bazamuffin (Aug 4, 2012)

Do I believe in "UFO's"?  No.  Do I believe in "aliens"? Yes.  It would be an awful waste of space if the universe is as vast as we claim, and we are the only inhabitants.  It actually makes me sad to think that.  I think other beings do exist, somewhere out there. We have found several planets that are within "The Goldilocks Belt", so there's every chance that there are beings with similar respiratory systems to ours.  Whether or not they would resemble humans is another matter.  I don't think that these beings have mastered space travel yet.  The UFO's we see and read about are elaborate hoaxes in my opinion


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 4, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> Is anyone here familiar with the Fermi paradox? Basically it states that the universe is so big and old and weird that statistically there should be intelligent life out there somewhere, but if there were we should have observed signs that we are not alone or made contact with them by now. We should be able to see structures or ships or some indicators that someone else is out there, but clearly we haven't. Kind of a bummer theory, really.



Yeah, but the Fermi Paradox doesn't take into account the chance that out of that life there grows intelligent life.
This is a factor that we don't know about.
I mean we can look at planets and say how big the chance is that they contain lifeforms, but we don't know how big the chance is that it will evolve/evolved into something higly intelligent.
The fact that we haven't observed spaceships and satellite-like structures tells me that this chance is incredibly low.

Look at us, this is what had to happen to 'create' us: 
- A planet not too far from the sun and not too close to it
- An atmosphere had to be created (by the fumes of the vulcano's but I don't want to get too technical)
- The Earth cooled down and due to the atmosphere it started raining and created seas (water is critical!)
- Simple organisms formed in the seas that filtered the toxic fumes that were filling the atmosphere.
- Vegetations started growing, and only then complex lifeforms came into existence.
- Something terrible happened and wiped out the dinosaurs. We don't know for certain what it was, probably a meteor and climate change.
- Some primate-like beings started making tools and walked on 2 legs
- During the ice age the ones in the cold parts got wiped out. Only the ones in the hot parts of the world survived.
- The ones that survived started to further expand their logic and thinking areas, eventually leading too us.

Did I express enough what lucky bastards we are?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Aliens have visited earth before but then they saw jersey shore and thought "Nah fuck this, we're out of here"


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 4, 2012)

wafflebeard said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > wafflebeard said:
> ...


Thank you for this thread so I admit I was probably wrong because it haven't been confirmed, and I believe it now, since its from a philanthropist, and for everyone said that I said alien made the pyramids I meant aliens help Egyptian make the pyramids I'm sorry if everybody got confused from all the post that I made It happens,and I didn't look over my post yet if i made any mistakes I'm about to check now, but I was Just stating my *opinion I didn't mean it to go that* far my bad


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 4, 2012)

Did any of you people go to Jupiter, Mars,  or any other planet except Planet Earth, to find out?
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
(i hope you know, that is a joke)


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 4, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> wafflebeard said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



So one person said something and you believed it? Do you believe everything you are told?


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 4, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > wafflebeard said:
> ...


I said until I hear from a sciencetist or a philanthropist I will believe since its not from nobody around here in this post.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2012)

As far as the U.F.O dispute is concerned, it stands for Unidentified Flying Object and it's just that - a flying object that's not identified (yet).

As for the theories about aliens helping people build the pyramids or anything of the sort, I like how some people are keen to attribute the greatest accomplishments of ancient civilizations to aliens or supernatural powers just because they're amazing rather than admiring the inginuity of our ancestors.

Do extra-terrestrials exist? Surely, there's no doubt about it, but I sincerely doubt that they'll hop in for a cup of tea anytime soon. If they had the technology to fly from one planet, or even galaxy, to the other, I think it's safe to assume that we'd notice them by now and they'd likely conquer our civilization rather quickly to seize the planet for its resources.

When people think about aliens, they usually think about these green or grey-skinned fellows with big heads and black eyes. I know it's more exciting to think that our "First Contact" will be with a humanoid, sentient race but why do we assume that a creature which evolved on a completely different planet with a completely different environment would be anything like us? It's more likely that we'll find extra-terrestrial germs first.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It's more likely that we'll find extra-terrestrial germs first.


Like bacteria on Mars DUN DUN DUN.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 4, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > SixSenseEagle said:
> ...



The wording of the sentence suggested you believed it because a philanthropist said it.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 4, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > pyromaniac123 said:
> ...


sciencetist or philanthropist sometimes I make an error in my post my bad.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep, I think we have some form of impersonal contact, not sure whos making it and all that. I also dont think it happened waaaayyy back in the ancient days, I mean to say "How did the Egyptians learn to farm by a river" is like asking "How did people learn how to make computers" or "how did we develop vaccines or penicillin" and I think we can all agree that more likely then not, aliens had nothing to do with that. I think they are more modern due to the recent burst we have in technology from about the 1995s to 2007 or 08. We pretty much leaped a ridiculous amount forward in that time and it was seem less. Hell, heres a gamers example. Look at the PS1 which launched a bit earlier then 1995. Then look at the PS2. HUGE difference. Now look at the PS3. It was a MASSIVE change and forwarding in tech that occurred in what? 10 or so years?  Now its sort of calmed down, I mean Smartphones may be big but they are still pretty much PDAs and Pocket PCs that we were seeing back in 2000. I dont know but what I think is that some time near the end of the 70s or early 80s we either made contact, or some crashed or landed or whatever. And we either were taught or we learned ourselves. But either way, it would seem that tech has gone from this 







To this 






In less time then it took for us to go from Steam engines to internal combustion. 

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I believe in UFOs. I also believe in aliens. 99% of the cases out there are just trash, but reading about and seeing photos of The Phoenix Lights or hearing the radio transmission for The Valentich Disappearance (as a couple of examples from the top of my head) does leave a very prominent trace of curiosity on me. There are even pieces of art that feature UFOs that look completely out of place, ie. Domenico Ghirlandaio's _Madonna with Saint Giovannino_ (notice how the guy in the bottom right is looking directly at it):


----------



## kupo3000 (Aug 4, 2012)

Both these videos explain my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Do extra-terrestrials exist? Surely,If they had the technology to fly from one planet, or even galaxy, to the other, I think it's safe to assume that we'd notice them by now and they'd likely conquer our civilization rather quickly to seize the planet for its resources.


Maybe they don't require our resources to live and that's why they haven't invaded us,don't assume that they need our simple resources. And we have noticed them by now,some people are just too ignorant to believe... Why don't they allow us to go into area 51? What are they trying to hide? Why is there a 6 mile runway? Maybe to test alien spacecraft and what not. How do you explain roswell new mexico and the government lying and changing the story of what they found about 3 times already?


----------



## AudibleAdvent (Aug 4, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> I believe there real, since the aliens helped the egyptians build the pyramids from top to bottom I think or the other way around, I got that off the history channel .


Anything you hear on The History Channel can automatically be dismissed as a load of baloney. Everything I've seen on there is nothing but hypothetical bs. Case in point, their stupid "2012" documentary.


----------



## kupo3000 (Aug 4, 2012)

AudibleAdvent said:


> SixSenseEagle said:
> 
> 
> > I believe there real, since the aliens helped the egyptians build the pyramids from top to bottom I think or the other way around, I got that off the history channel .
> ...



I think SixSenseEagle was just being sarcastic.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 4, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> AudibleAdvent said:
> 
> 
> > SixSenseEagle said:
> ...


He's not,he firmly believes in what he says lol but so do i


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 4, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Do extra-terrestrials exist? Surely,If they had the technology to fly from one planet, or even galaxy, to the other, I think it's safe to assume that we'd notice them by now and they'd likely conquer our civilization rather quickly to seize the planet for its resources.
> ...



I agree about the resources 100% if a civilization has advanced to the point of even interstellar travel, they can manage to turn an asteroid into steak or water or what ever they desire.

Area 51 might have alien tech, but I doubt it to be honest. It's just too visible, any testing of alien tech would be completely underground so as to avoid the Chinese or Russian's from using spy sats to grab pictures or possibly readings. The 6 mile long run way is needed for Aurora to land and take off from.... thats the replacement plane for the SR-71.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_(aircraft)


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 4, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


i think i remember watching somewhere that they kept the tech in underground bunkers or something like that and that the runway was used to test and fly experimental aircraft designed from reverse engineering of alien technology. Also supposedly we got lasers,intergraded circuits,microchips and other things from reverse engineering of alien technology.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 4, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Maybe they don't require our resources to live and that's why they haven't invaded us,don't assume that they need our simple resources.


What makes you think that our "resources" are "simple"? Earth is incredibly rich in substances of all-sorts.





> And we have noticed them by now,some people are just too ignorant to believe...


Where are they? There hasn't been a single landing in a major city, ever. Show me definite proof of First Contact, not some dodgy photograph of a frisbie.


> Why don't they allow us to go into area 51?


Because it's a military installation, I can name hundreds of those all around the world.





> What are they trying to hide?


Why are you assuming that they're trying to hide something? If they were trying to hide something, _you sure as hell wouldn't know about Area 51 altogether_.





> Why is there a 6 mile runway?


Aircraft testing and research? Why? It's more plausible than your U.F.O theory.





> Maybe to test alien spacecraft and what not.


Or maybe that's an insane conspiracy theory that has no proof to back itself up.





> How do you explain roswell new mexico and the government lying and changing the story of what they found about 3 times already?


Roswell has been debunked so many times that you even mentioning it makes you look sort of silly.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone else love it when Foxi posts in threads like these? Cuz I do.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Roswell has been debunked so many times that you even mentioning it makes you look sort of silly.


Where you there when they sent up the supposed balloons into the air with men in them to monitor Russia's activities? How do you know these debunked stories/theories are true?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 5, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Roswell has been debunked so many times that you even mentioning it makes you look sort of silly.
> ...



Were _you_ there?


----------



## Rizsparky (Aug 5, 2012)

After watching Prometheus, my mind has opened to this concept. (awesome movie btw)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 5, 2012)

Rizsparky said:


> After watching Prometheus, my mind has opened to this concept. (awesome movie btw)


Wasn't bad. 
But no, there aren't UFO's in my opinion, I believe it's just people trying to exploit people who want something to believe in.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 5, 2012)

I belive in unidentified flying objects in the air, but if you;re talking about scifi crap ufos then no.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 5, 2012)

I find it hilarious that some people here wants us to believe in UFO's while there isn't any cold hard proof to back it up. 
On a side note, I don't believe in U.F.O's. But I do believe *unidentified flying objects. *XD


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 5, 2012)

So if you beleive in aliens due to blurry pictures of them, if i went outzside, threw a frisbee, and took a picture of it so it was really blurry, then posted it in temper pics, would you flip your shit thinking there was a ufo behind me? 

Look as everyone else has put it, the universe is too vast for us to be the only life forms in it. And for all you know, they might not even be aliens! There could very well be more humans in the universe on different planets. The point is, we dont KNOW. And maybe its better that way.
Havent you watched sci fi movies? And paid attention to how hostile the world can be? Or how hostile the aliens could possibly be? Trust me, I am perfectly fine living without knowing if theres Necromorphs out there waiting to get us... (if you dont know what a necromorph is go look it up and play the game.)


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 5, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Wasn't bad.
> But no, there aren't UFO's in my opinion, I believe it's just people trying to exploit people who want something to believe in.



There aren't any unidentified flying objects?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 5, 2012)

Life is too boring to believe that there aren't UFO's...


I'm sure most of us, who actually go outside on a daily basis may have witnessed or experienced a UFO moment. That in itself makes us that much more skeptical...

If you think or rather believe that UFO's/aliens don't exist, you clearly don't understand how vast the universe is and the limitless possibilities than comes with it...

The fact is they're there and they're real, when the times comes just make sure you don't shit yourselves dead...


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 6, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Life is too boring to believe that there aren't UFO's...
> 
> 
> I'm sure most of us, who actually go outside on a daily basis may have witnessed or experienced a UFO moment. That in itself makes us that much more skeptical...
> ...


What if there were multi-universes and they are all little marbles??? for example:​[yt]m1YxBKXjULE[/yt]​


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I certainly do entertain the possibility that there may be unidentified flying objects, but every time I pick up one of those cheap tabloids/magazines claiming to have pictures of a UFO sighting, I know it is bullshit especially when:

-They look like this:





Because this shape, this design is what we humans imagined UFOs to look like perhaps as little kids, when these things started appearing in cartoons. Picking up a magazine and seeing pictures of what resembles the above, that's just a miserably unsuccessful deception.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 6, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't bad.
> ...


Unfortunately the OP uses a term that doesnt mean "Alien or otherwise intelligent life". So this thread is a giant jumbled mess.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 6, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Phoenix Goddess said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


yeah i know i messed up in the op,i was half-asleep


----------



## takuyayagami (Aug 6, 2012)

so guys I always wondered about the people who has gone to Area 51 and they never come back? do they get killed or kidnap by the military....


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 6, 2012)

takuyayagami said:


> so guys I always wondered about the people who has gone to Area 51 and they never come back? do they get killed or kidnap by the military....


How do you know they've "gone to Area 51 and never came back" if they... never came back?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 6, 2012)

Well one thing I can confirm is that the US government does offer researchers who are involved in ultra secret projects a chance to "disappear" your not even allowed to tell your own family that your gone. 

I assume if your home life is crappy enough and yet you some how maintain enough of a genius level IQ this could appeal to some. 

I know I turned down a weird offer after taking a 3 day long test for the government. The conversation went something like this.

Strange caller "We would like to offer you a research position." 

Me *thinking this is some weird ass joke* "Would I get my own Cray XMP." *Cray XMP being the fastest computer money could buy at the time.* 

Strange caller "Yes."  no hesitation in the mans voice.

Me "What would I have to do?"

Strange caller "You would have to leave your family and not tell them where you are going and what you are doing you would have no contact with them."

Me " I can't do that.... I mean I just can't." *at this point I was completely shaken.*

Had I known where my life was headed at the time, I might have accepted the offer, I mean not that my life is utter crap right now or anything but I can't help but wonder what kind of research I would have been doing the access to the information involved. 

I was never contacted again, but I could consider it these days lol

Ripley's Believe it or not... lol


----------



## Beldr (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 6, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > If you seriously think that aliens helped us build the pyramids you have some serious thinking to do. lol
> ...



"I don't know how they could have built these things" means just that and nothing more.  If you're implying "I don't know how they could have done this, so it must have been aliens" then you're basically saying "I can't explain how it happened therefore I can explain how it happened."


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 6, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > So what about the statues over at easter island?,how were people back then able to build such a thing and move it or raise it up? please tell us sensei bortzanator
> ...



To me it sounds like, "I can't explain how it happened so therefore, aliens." 

The "sensei bortzanator" part just makes them sound like a weeaboo.
But I can't simply assume he is a weeaboo so therefore, aliens.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Alex221 (Aug 7, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Well one thing I can confirm is that the US government does offer researchers who are involved in ultra secret projects a chance to "disappear" your not even allowed to tell your own family that your gone.
> 
> I assume if your home life is crappy enough and yet you some how maintain enough of a genius level IQ this could appeal to some.
> 
> ...


holy crap, i would have asked the guy "What specific research is done in said position?"


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 7, 2012)

To correct my earlier post, I don't believe in UFO's. But i do believe in some sort of alien life.

It'd be pretty egotistical to think we are the only intelligent life in the Universe (And pretty improbable). I just don't believe we have had any contact of any type yet, i'd love to be alive on the day that we do though (Whether its actual contact, or just finding a planet with some sort of microbes or something)


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey, try this
Go to Google Earth
type "Area 51" in the search field
press enter
and
...
DUN DUN DUN
(they hid the aliens before taking the pictures )


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 7, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > Well one thing I can confirm is that the US government does offer researchers who are involved in ultra secret projects a chance to "disappear" your not even allowed to tell your own family that your gone.
> ...



The guy managed to scare me over the phone, thats no easy task. I imagine he would have told me absolutely nothing. What ever it was with me asking for a nice computer and getting I can only guess that it would have involved some of the stuff we take for advantage as being public now. Stealth, Lasers, and what ever else Reagan wanted in his whole Star Wars Defense Initiative thing. Maybe working on some of the stuff that even now is still secret?

When it comes to Government contracts during that period of time the sky was the limit, if you ever want to see a crazy movie about the stuff check out "The Men who stare at goats." that was a weird project that from what I understand is still working? From what I understand the part of the project that managed to survive was something called "remote viewing".  

The whole Psy-ops stuff is a little creepy to me.

Edit: I mean to be perfectly honest, I think it was a person who worked for the Government but I have zero proof, no information that could be confirmed. The whole thing could easily be chalked up to a prank phone call. The only thing that made me think it was real was the timing of the call just a few days after taking a massive test. 

I wait for the knock at my door now to take me away... lol


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 7, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > Life is too boring to believe that there aren't UFO's...
> ...


Well, imagine that...


----------



## VashTS (Aug 7, 2012)

i believe in catboys. but they are rarely seen anymore.

my grandmother tortured me as a boy about aliens, so i am now terrified when i see the "grays" too much, it makes me paranoid still and im 28 now. i don't believe but i am VERY fascinated with the public perception of ufos and i want every ufo show i can catch. chasing ufos is pretty cool but i hate ryder.

has someone mentioned stan romanek yet? yeah...google that fuggin shib.

edit:stan not mark romanek! d'oh


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2012)

Aliens: _Possible_
UFO's: In the sense of something flying that hasn't been identified, yes. UFO's in the sense of something that is a big advanced mechanical flying object that aliens control, no.

The universe is very vast, but I do not believe that alone is enough evidence to prove the existence of aliens, nor "UFO's" or crop circles, whatever. Like I said, it is _possible_ that aliens exist, but I do not believe that it is likely.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 7, 2012)

With how big the universe and beyond is, it'd be impossible for here NOT to be other intelligent life.

However I sure as hell don't believe they've had contact with us in any way, shape or form.


...or it's like Ano Natsu and our planet is essentially the retard planet of the galaxy and hasn't discovered interstellar space travel yet, so no other planet is allowed to communicate with us.


----------



## Beldr (Aug 7, 2012)

Damn everyone says thinks that they may excist in this or other worlds
We are not the only living forms in the world there allot more but the people with the power they who controls this planet keeps everything away from us to keep everyone from been scared so people wont stop with working because the wolrd will get destroyd in. Lets say 5 days 
They excist and im sure that it wont take very long before we will see another life form, maybe dangerous maybe friendly? Will it take our people or food and water or will it give us something usefull to survive things in this and further worlds, for now lets wait for them...

Call me crazy or not but this is what i think.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 7, 2012)

It is a gigantic statistical improbability that we are the only intelligent life out there. It is also not a far leap to say that such life also has evolved more than us to make such craft. So yes, I believe in UFOs.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 7, 2012)

I think [member='alex221'] should add a poll to this thread. I'm curious to see the percentages of people who have posted who would vote one way or the other.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 7, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > PsionicRoshambo said:
> ...


I've seen that movie lol and what year exactly was it when the call took place?


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 7, 2012)

Can a mod please change the title to  Do you believe in aliens?  lol


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 7, 2012)

So this is like 2 threads asking if you belive in things that don't exist.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 7, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> I think [member='alex221'] should add a poll to this thread. I'm curious to see the percentages of people who have posted who would vote one way or the other.


I just added a poll, go vote people lol


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 7, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex221 said:
> ...



1988.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 7, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> So this is like 2 threads asking if you belive in things that don't exist.


How do you know they don't? Oh never mind i didn't realize you explored the whole universe to find out...


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 7, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > PsionicRoshambo said:
> ...


So after you said "I can't do that" you hung up or did he say anything else after that?
Im assuming if you were given the chance again you would take it right?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > I think [member='alex221'] should add a poll to this thread. I'm curious to see the percentages of people who have posted who would vote one way or the other.
> ...



The poll doesn't match up with the thread, though. You should either edit the poll or ask to get the title of thread changed.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah im about to pm a mod to changle the title of the thread to "Do you believe in aliens?"


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 7, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > Alex221 said:
> ...



I am kind of fuzzy (emotions tend to blur the memory.) but I believe I heard him hang up and I honestly spent the rest of that day kind of disturbed. I was only 14 at the time so leaving my family it was just too soon there was no way I could have been ready for that kind of detachment from my family.

These days my wife just annoys the hell out of me and everyone else in my family is dead except one brother. So yeah I would take the offer now.


----------



## DigiTak (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a possibility. We're nothing in this vast universe, so yep its a possibility. And aliens could have visited us at one point, but left cus we suck XP But meh it's just a possibility  Ever since I saw that one picture of what one of the Legend of Zelda creatures was based off of though the thought kind of scares me lol. Seriously anyone else see that shit? It's pretty freaky.

Edit: Bt-dubs The creature was based off an alien sighting in some woods, in some place I forget where, but damn don't look it up, that shit is creepy looking.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 7, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > PsionicRoshambo said:
> ...


So you basically got a offer by the government to disappear at 14? Holy hell you must be intelligent. May i ask what type of exam you took?


----------



## keyboard (Aug 7, 2012)

Theres absolutely no reason for them not to exists.
But nothing is safe to say at this topic


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 7, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > I am kind of fuzzy (emotions tend to blur the memory.) but I believe I heard him hang up and I honestly spent the rest of that day kind of disturbed. I was only 14 at the time so leaving my family it was just too soon there was no way I could have been ready for that kind of detachment from my family.
> ...


What wasn't realized at the time  was that although it was research with aliens, it was actually the aliens making the phone call  and the "position" they were offering was to participate in the research as a guinea pig


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2012)

I find it harder to believe that in this vast universe, only one planet was able to create and sustain life.
In short, I 100% believe there is life out there.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 7, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > PsionicRoshambo said:
> ...



It's funny but for all I know that could be the truth lol I don't think it was anything to do with "aliens" I mean sure it could be possible, I had no clue what they wanted me to work on.

In answer to Alex's question the test involved many subjects but I got the feeling that spatial geometry and computer science seemed to be the focus of the tests. I remember doing one of the test and the person administering the test said "I have never seen anyone complete that section so fast..." that part of the test was really fun and I sort of wish some one would make a game out of it, although I suspect I am probably the only person on the planet who would think it was fun. That test involved looking at a bunch of geometric patterns and picking out the shape that they would fold into, the shapes got more complex as you completed them and I got the feeling that most people ran out of time for the test. I ran out of shapes. 

As for me being intelligent I honestly do not feel like I am more intelligent than anyone else. To be quit honest I do stupid stuff all the time and have trouble figuring out a lot of what I consider basic things. I think I just tested really well in something that they believed would help them in a specific problem, at least I hope thats all it was and I haven't wasted my life playing video games  lol


----------



## takuyayagami (Aug 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> takuyayagami said:
> 
> 
> > so guys I always wondered about the people who has gone to Area 51 and they never come back? do they get killed or kidnap by the military....
> ...


meh IDK camaras


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 8, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Alex221 said:
> ...


I read somewhere that the more intelligent you are ,the harder it is to do simpler tasks because you over-think it or look too much into it lol


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 8, 2012)

Ofc there are aliens, becuase there got to be intelligent life at least somewere.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 8, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny but for all I know that could be the truth lol I don't think it was anything to do with "aliens" I mean sure it could be possible, I had no clue what they wanted me to work on.
> ...


Hmm, try this and see how you do.
http://www.free-iqtest.net

PS: On this forum, we don't consider playing video games as a waste of your life. It's the point of it.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 8, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > PsionicRoshambo said:
> ...


I tried it and got an iq of 130. Is it accurate though?


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 8, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, try this and see how you do.
> ...


I think it's questionable how accurate ANY IQ test can actually be, but it seems okay to my extremely limited experience with them.

I got 136 the first time around and then I went back and changed several of answers that I thought "that's not right" as soon as I hit the button for the next page
with those changes it got me up to 152 if I remember right but I don't know if it's timed or not. It was a breeze going through it the second time when I remembered all the "right" answers (assuming I had answered them right in the first place)


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 8, 2012)

If they were clefables....


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 8, 2012)

I know these aliens exist!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2012)

Because we have no conclusive proof of actually have aliens/intelligent life, its a much more sound argument for the the skeptic. Its not perfect, and its also a inductive argument till we find an answer. 
Its actually easier and more logical to believe that there are no aliens/IL, from a purely logical standpoint. 

Its the same as me taking you to china. I make the argument, "There is no gold in China."
My end of the argument is done. Again logically. 
To counter that, you would have to actually FIND a piece of gold IN China. 
Id doesnt have to be big, or alot of it. Any will do. 
But until you have, My argument is more airtight. 

Now for the purposes of exploring the cosmos, i certainly hope we* do *find, a very least, LIFE, somewhere in the stars.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 9, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Because we have no conclusive proof of actually have aliens/intelligent life, its a much more sound argument for the the skeptic. Its not perfect, and its also a inductive argument till we find an answer.
> Its actually easier and more logical to believe that there are no aliens/IL, from a purely logical standpoint.


We also don't have conclusive proof of god existing yet 1/3 of the world's population believe in him/her.
Imo it is actually less logical if you don't believe in aliens.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 9, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Because we have no conclusive proof of actually have aliens/intelligent life, its a much more sound argument for the the skeptic. Its not perfect, and its also a inductive argument till we find an answer.
> Its actually easier and more logical to believe that there are no aliens/IL, from a purely logical standpoint.
> 
> Its the same as me taking you to china. I make the argument, "There is no gold in China."
> ...



Hmm... I would have to disagree. It would be quite silly to think we're the only ones in the universe(and quite full of ourselves). It's simply _too_ vast and mysterious to think that. It would be logical to think we're not the only life in the universe.
Regardless, I don't think we've been visited, yet. I don't think aliens go peeping in windows saying, "Oh look at dat.", no matter what Stan Romanek a certain guy says 


For those of you who say you don't believe in UFOs or there aren't any, please keep in mind that UFO means "*Unidentified Flying Object*". It's a flying object that has not been identified. It does not mean "aliens from outer space".
I repeat, "UFO" does _*not*_ mean "aliens".


And please, let's not bring God into this. Threads usually go bad when that happens.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2012)

@[member='Phoenix Goddess']
Oh certainly. All im saying is that from a logical standpoint (the bones of arguments and shiz).
Me personally i totally hope we find something out there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 9, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Because we have no conclusive proof of actually have aliens/intelligent life, its a much more sound argument for the the skeptic. Its not perfect, and its also a inductive argument till we find an answer.
> Its actually easier and more logical to believe that there are no aliens/IL, from a purely logical standpoint.
> 
> Its the same as me taking you to china. I make the argument, "There is no gold in China."
> ...


But then I could say that it's impossible to claim that there is no gold in China unless you have searched every square inch of the country and found no gold.

The burden of proof is on the person making the claim.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2012)

@[member='soulx']
you miss the point of a "logical" argument. not logic like you might be thinking, im talking about mathematical logic.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not going to cross any of the poll options because I wanted a "Maybe, they might exist on planets outside of our solar system". It's a high probability of this.
I don't think they've visited the planet earth just yet.
Ancients writings on walls and such I believe to be just pictures of someone with great imagination. Same as I believe the bible is just a good story. Perhaps a great story who many people together wrote.
I also believe that the powers of a human being is far greater than what we know today.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 9, 2012)

After meeting my science teacher at school, I started believing in aliens
creepy lady


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 9, 2012)

In response to the question at hand, I believe that aliens do exist somewhere in our universe (simply too large for that not to be the case) but I don't think they have ever _contacted_ us.



PsionicRoshambo said:


> ~snip


Clearly a prank call...



Alex221 said:


> So you basically got a offer by the government to disappear at 14? Holy hell you must be intelligent. May i ask what type of exam you took?


>implying intelligence can be measured in an exam


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 9, 2012)

I believe. Just warning you guys : This should be common sense, but I'll put it out there:
Most "UFO's" (Unidentified Objects) are most likely just undercover projects.


----------



## Minox (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, I do believe that there may be some kind of yet to be identified alien life form out there, though by alien life form I mean anything from a one-celled bacteria and bigger/more complex creatures.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 9, 2012)

I see no real reason as to why aliens cannot exist in the world,
As an alien is someone from a foreign land/planet.
Though in the context that you speak of, (outer space) we cannot be the ONLY living beings out here.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 9, 2012)

A quote from Carl Sagan's book "Contact"
(which should be required reading for everyone in the world)



			
				Eleanor Arroway said:
			
		

> You know, there are 400 billion stars out there, just in our galaxy alone. If only one out of a million of those had planets, all right, and if just one out of a million of those had life, and if just one out of a million of those had intelligent life, there would be literally millions of civilizations out there.





Spoiler: And to really drive that point home, one of the Hubble Deep Field images












Each of those galaxies is likely to have similar numbers of stars, and planets, and possibilities for life as our own Milky Way does. 

To think that we're the only place in all the worlds that intelligent life exists is more than just arrogant; it's absolutely foolish.

EDIT: And if Reddit ever quits pinging this site long enough you (allegedly) can view a 150,000 megapixel composite image of our own galaxy and get a real feel of what's supposedly "In our own back yard", astronomically speaking. 
http://djer.roe.ac.uk/vsa/vvv/iipmooviewer-2.0-beta/vvvgps5.html
If you get it to load, let me know.


----------



## Midna (Aug 9, 2012)

Of course I believe in aliens


Spoiler










Not to mention time travellers, espers, and god herself.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 9, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> A quote from Carl Sagan's book "Contact"
> (which should be required reading for everyone in the world)
> 
> 
> ...



The weird part is, that since that calculation was done. They have discovered that planets are almost a byproduct of star formation. Meaning that almost every star they look has planets orbiting it.  

The universe is a big place.... I would say we might get lost, but that would imply we know where we are now... lol


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 9, 2012)

Even if intelligent life outside of Earth did know we were here and did want to contact us, I can't really say I'd want them to until we grew the hell up. We humans tend to be very violent and arrogant, sadly(Not all of us, but many.). We would think we were better somehow, have the right to experiment on them or worse. Unfortunately, history has shown how we view people who are or look different than us and we have yet to really change. Sure, we're getting better(I hope), but there's still too much hate in the world.

We're terrible when it comes to change and different(e.g. different race, tribe, etc.) beings on our own planet. Can you imagine how we would be to a different kind of being not from here?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 9, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Even if intelligent life outside of Earth did know we were here and did want to contact us, I can't really say I'd want them to until we grew the hell up. We humans tend to be very violent and arrogant, sadly(Not all of us, but many.). We would think we were better somehow, have the right to experiment on them or worse. Unfortunately, history has shown how we view people who are or look different than us and we have yet to really change. Sure, we're getting better(I hope), but there's still too much hate in the world.
> 
> We're terrible when it comes to change and different(e.g. different race, tribe, etc.) beings on our own planet. Can you imagine how we would be to a different kind of being not from here?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_equation

This page leads to a bunch of other pages that have a fantastic amount of information on the whole subject of life in the universe. 

I dimly recall reading something about there supposedly being 5 types of civilizations that could survive a technological infancy and not blow them selves up or not invent tech enough to get to the stars. I am not quite sure we can master FTL travel? Would be awesome but that would require some really out of the box thinking  like flattening the orbits of atomic structures using phased magnetic resonance. (That was some industrial strength techno babel there so please don't yell at me it was meant as joke. lol)


----------



## Sterling (Aug 9, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> And if Reddit ever quits pinging this site long enough you (allegedly) can view a 150,000 megapixel composite image of our own galaxy and get a real feel of what's supposedly "In our own back yard", astronomically speaking.
> http://djer.roe.ac.u...ta/vvvgps5.html
> If you get it to load, let me know.


Umm, I'd just like to re-post this for the absolute awesomeness of the photo. Here's my screen cap which should drive the awesomeness home:



Spoiler: AWESOME SCREENIE


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2012)

@[member='PsionicRoshambo']
Im starting to think you are an alien.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

There are thousands of galaxies in the KNOWN universe. With an uncountable number of planetary systems in each. 

To believe that we are the only intelligent life in the Universe is not only ignorant, but extremely arrogant.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> There are thousands of galaxies in the KNOWN universe. With an uncountable number of planetary systems in each.
> 
> To believe that we are the only intelligent life in the Universe is not only ignorant, but extremely arrogant.




....this sounds so familiar....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > There are thousands of galaxies in the KNOWN universe. With an uncountable number of planetary systems in each.
> ...



Heh. I guess that's what I get for only reading OP's post before replying.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2012)

Aaaaand into the dump where this thread dies lol


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> like flattening the orbits of atomic structures using phased magnetic resonance. (That was some industrial strength techno babel there so please don't yell at me it was meant as joke. lol)


I know it's just a joke but before I got done reading the sentence I started trying to figure out what good were implying could come from flattening atomic orbits (  and thinking about looking up phased magnetic resonance  lol)


BortzANATOR said:


> @[member='PsionicRoshambo']
> Im starting to think you are an alien.


SHHH, don't tell him. He doesn't know yet.


TwinRetro said:


> There are thousands of galaxies in the KNOWN universe. With an uncountable number of planetary systems in each.
> To believe that we are the only intelligent life in the Universe is not only ignorant, but extremely arrogant.


Speaking of the *know* universe, there's a limit to how far away we can see from ourselves. We look too far and all we see is quasars (probably the light took so long to get to us that that's all that that existed in the universe trillions of years ago when the light we're seeing was actually emitted) but who knows what fraction of the existing universe we're actually able to see. On the other hand, if we're talking about UFO's and Aliens in the same sentence, we'd better stick to the probability that there's life in the "nearby" section of our own galaxy where there's some chance that we might actually get visited from. ( without having to think about "phased magnetic resonance"  )


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 9, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Because we have no conclusive proof of actually have aliens/intelligent life, its a much more sound argument for the the skeptic. Its not perfect, and its also a inductive argument till we find an answer.
> Its actually easier and more logical to believe that there are no aliens/IL, from a purely logical standpoint.
> 
> Its the same as me taking you to china. I make the argument, "There is no gold in China."
> ...



No conclusive proof? Muthaf*cka, did you not watch Power Rangers?! Aliens are all over, plotting to rule small cities with silly ass names like Angel Grove. Shit is real, son! Shit is real!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Because we have no conclusive proof of actually have aliens/intelligent life, its a much more sound argument for the the skeptic. Its not perfect, and its also a inductive argument till we find an answer.
> ...



Also see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silence_(Doctor_Who)


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 9, 2012)

i going tobelieve in aliens when a clefairy says:clefairy! to me.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 9, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > like flattening the orbits of atomic structures using phased magnetic resonance. (That was some industrial strength techno babel there so please don't yell at me it was meant as joke. lol)
> ...



I invented something and didn't even know it... lol 

Or at least I was not far off from an actual thing that already exists  

http://www.mr-tip.com/serv1.php?type=db1&dbs=Phase%20Encoding


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 9, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> I invented something and didn't even know it... lol
> Or at least I was not far off from an actual thing that already exists
> http://www.mr-tip.co...hase%20Encoding


I read through the first half of that paragraph and just decided I wasn't really understanding any of what I was reading (Heck, I don't really even know what the scientific meaning of the word "phase" is). I think it was talking about a MRI machine (medical equipment) which stands for something like "Magentic Resonance Imaging" if I remember right. Who knew that was what we'd be using for deep space travel in the future.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 10, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Because we have no conclusive proof of actually have aliens/intelligent life, its a much more sound argument for the the skeptic. Its not perfect, and its also a inductive argument till we find an answer.
> ...


Are you fucking kidding me? Seriously dude WTF?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 10, 2012)

Be glad this question wasn't asked in a high school classroom. 
Racial jokes run rampant at the mentioning of aliens...


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



curiousity is going to find some micro organisms


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 10, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> curiousity is going to find some micro organisms


In that case, *we're* the ones that sent an alien robot.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 10, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > curiousity is going to find some micro organisms
> ...



We need to hurry up and find some green alien women, Captain James T Kirk is not getting any younger and Viagra can only do so much... lol


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 10, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...


then , hentai will finally exist.... 
wait ,aliens?!?!l LASERS!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 10, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> then , hentai will finally exist....
> wait ,aliens?!?!l LASERS!!!!!!



What does hentai have anything to do with aliens? 

And robots have lasers. Aliens have probes


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 10, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > then , hentai will finally exist....
> ...



Tentacles, maybe?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 10, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> Tentacles, maybe?



That's crap you see in silly anime. This is a thread on aliens 

EDIT: The thread was getting interesting until the anime crap. Must call Gahars to save the day!


----------



## Issac (Aug 10, 2012)

I do believe in aliens. or I should say extraterrestrial life. (aliens could mean immigrants and strangers as well, right? haha).
I believe in extraterrestrial life, yes. I see no possible reason why our pea sized little earth would be the only planet in the whole wide universe with (intelligent) life. Statistically it is bound to be some other planet with at least some bacteria. But odds are that there are plantes with intelligent life such as ours.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah yes, now that you mention lasers
don't forget disruptors, death rays, phasers, blasters, proton canons, ray guns ...

Curiosity is screwed.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 10, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Ah yes, now that you mention lasers
> don't forget disruptors, death rays, phasers, blasters, proton canons, ray guns ...
> 
> Curiosity is screwed.



Speaking of lasers and aliens. 

This is the one video that has me at least considering the possibility that earth is being visited. (It still could be just an optical illusion of some sort but it is a fantastic piece of video from NASA itself so I trust the source.) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avtyorONHAw


----------



## Gahars (Aug 10, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> Phoenix Goddess said:
> 
> 
> > weavile001 said:
> ...



Things were going so well and then... Nope!

Keep it classy, GBAtemp.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Dingoo-fan 32 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix Goddess said:
> ...



It was weavile's idea. 

Just Kidding

@Topic: I think it's possible. The universe is so huge after all...


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



Dude, it was a joke! Lighten up! *giggle*


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 10, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Be glad this question wasn't asked in a high school classroom.
> Racial jokes run rampant at the mentioning of aliens...


Im going to ask it on the first day of my sophomore year to see what the "in-crowd" fuckers have to say lol


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 10, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> weavile001 said:
> 
> 
> > then , hentai will finally exist....
> ...


i think he's taking about all those hentai videos where they fuck the shit out of a girl and then stick an anal probe up her ass,not that ive seen anything like that it's just my imagination
I have no idea what aliens have to do with hentai  Back on topic people,have you all heard about the
*	Kelly–Hopkinsville encounter? I remember seeing a good re-enactment of it. I'll try to find it.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly%E2%80%93Hopkinsville_encounter


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 10, 2012)

You know... we humans can't breath underwater. Just like underwater creatures can't breath on land (well not everyone of them atleast).
What IF there are creatures which, actually can or only can, "breath" in space?  If they'd exist what would they digest? Would they eat planets or would they simply go to different planets in unimaginable speeds and eat vegetables and meat?
Saying aliens, we directly think of creatures from other planets. What IF they actually lived in space, would they be something different from aliens? If so, then I'd like to call them Spacians?


----------



## Issac (Aug 10, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> You know... we humans can't breath underwater. Just like underwater creatures can't breath on land (well not everyone of them atleast).
> What IF there are creatures which, actually can or only can, "breath" in space?  If they'd exist what would they digest? Would they eat planets or would they simply go to different planets in unimaginable speeds and eat vegetables and meat?
> Saying aliens, we directly think of creatures from other planets. What IF they actually lived in space, would they be something different from aliens? If so, then I'd like to call them Spacians?



The underwater creatures does pick up the oxygen from the water through their gills. In space, there's a lack of oxygen. Now, maybe those alien creatures doesn't need oxygen at all, but there's no way they can "breathe" in space


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 10, 2012)

Issac said:


> The underwater creatures does pick up the oxygen from the water through their gills. In space, there's a lack of oxygen. Now, maybe those alien creatures doesn't need oxygen at all, but there's no way they can "breathe" in space


Maybe they would have like a whole ecosystem inside their body, recycling oxygen, CO, water, etc just like plants and animals recycle/feed off of eachother's stuff.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Issac said:
> 
> 
> > The underwater creatures does pick up the oxygen from the water through their gills. In space, there's a lack of oxygen. Now, maybe those alien creatures doesn't need oxygen at all, but there's no way they can "breathe" in space
> ...



we humans breathe with oxygen. but plants need carbon dioxide. 

there might be another earth, or there might not. the way they live, how their body is made up, could be entirely different to ours. 
even in earth there's a living thing where their bones are outside rather than inside. the exoskeleton or shells.


----------



## Issac (Aug 10, 2012)

We breathe in oxygen, and breathe out carbon dioxide (and some oxygen goes back out as well).
Yes they might be totally different from ours, and they might have all their stuff they need to survive inside their bodies. Still, they wouldn't be able to breathe in space


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 10, 2012)

Issac said:


> We breathe in oxygen, and breathe out carbon dioxide (and some oxygen goes back out as well).
> Yes they might be totally different from ours, and they might have all their stuff they need to survive inside their bodies. Still, they wouldn't be able to breathe in space


Yeah, they wouldn't be able to breathe in space no matter what (there's nothing to breathe) but if they were chemically similar to life on earth and were both part plant part animal then the plant part would change CO2 to O2 and the animal part would change the O2 back to CO2 and they wouldn't NEED to breathe in space or anywhere else for that matter. (As long as they're well enough sealed not to just explode in space and their body distributed heat well enough not to be burned on one side and frozen on the other.)


----------

